
GitHub Supporting the student hacker community - ins0
https://github.com/blog/2140-supporting-the-student-hacker-community
======
jonmarkgo
Jon from MLH here - we are really excited to be able to offer these GitHub
grants to new member events.

Honestly, when you're a small on-campus event getting funding to buy lunch is
surprisingly difficult - we hope this will help to fuel more hacker
communities on campus to build cool stuff and not worry as much about the $$

